# Going almost blind for Cunill Luxomatic



## Povilas (Sep 6, 2016)

The question is. Am i stupid or nor for going for this this grinder? I was looking at many grinders as i am looking to get some decent grinder for my bakery and OMG it was so hard but i opted for Cunill. It has most of characteristics needed for small bakery with little work to do with coffee, we make up to 100 cups a day. It has 64mm tampered steel burrs, programamble on even 3 programs, plenty of options for coffee grind. But it is awfully cheap, thats why i went for it. It is only 560eur when most of other grinders are at least 100eur more expencive i mean Mazzer, Compak wont even mention MK....And no one ver reviewed those Cunill grinders, i simply couldnt find any info about them exept cunill website. So i just riskining on it and hope for the best.

Grinder i use at my cafe is Casadio ENEA on demand i am pretty happy with it, it also had 64mm burs, works like a beast from my point of view, paid 660eur, a year ago, but the shop where i got it doesnt sell them anymore and closest to it is from other supplier is at 830eur... thats a big difference for same product.


----------

